# General > Music >  Thurso Gala - The Big Gig

## Thurso Town Improvements

Just letting you all know the TTIA committee decided not to do The Big Gig this year due to various reasons. Any ideas or if you would like to organise/help run an indoor music event please contact us.   I am away until Tuesday so I will reply to any ideas after then.

----------


## the_big_mac

> Just letting you all know the TTIA committee decided not to do The Big Gig this year due to various reasons. Any ideas or if you would like to organise/help run an indoor music event please contact us.   I am away until Tuesday so I will reply to any ideas after then.


Thats a shame, although I do beleive an indoor event my well be better suited given that three years in a row the weather has been awful! 

It would be good if something could be arranged that would involve those looking into the development of the Viewfirth site.  A wee reminder for them that Caithness arts is not all about theatre and brass bands.

----------


## buddyrich

Indoor makes much more sense.  Outdoor is an atavistic dead end-the sound is never great purely because it's outside and the weather ruins everything and wastes peoples time and effort.  


Is there something to be said for having a Thurso Live music festival that features a weekend or a few days of many different types of live bands in the local pubs?  It would beat cramming a load of mismatched musicians onto a trailer in a field in the pouring rain.  That type of communal misery is getting really old up here.

We played Shetland blues festival last year and there was music EVERYWHERE.  It was of course mostly blues but you couldnt go into any pub without some kind of live music happening under the umbrella of the festival.  Why not a multi-genre event that celebrates the kind of ecelcticism you see for example at the Ynot open mic?  

And it'd get punters back into pubs that are supposedly suffering a lack of trade-Cazart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> various reasons.


What are they?

----------


## Jeid

Let me think, weathers, costs, security, costs, weather, poor turnout last year, probably weather.

I think it was a non starter last year Pepsi. A trailer in a field was always going to be a bit difficult, especially with the sort of weather we get in the part of the country. However, it was good to try it out.

An indoor event makes sense, but where should it be held and would people actually go?

----------


## moncur

> An indoor event makes sense, but where should it be held and would people actually go?


First place that springs to mind is Thurso Town Hall. Has anyone been in it yet? And if so is there still a hall big enough to do it in? No reason why we couldnt ask and after all the money that was spent doing it up, it would make sense to use it. Another good place already with the equipment in place would be skinandis but sure as anything people would start moaning and grumbling that Brian Cardosi would only let a festival use it so that he gained out of it himself.

Failing any of those suggestions there is also the British Legion and the Thurso Players Mill

----------


## K dragon

there is no HALL anymore

no room at all for that sort of stuff

----------


## Moonboots

Your only best bet would be a barn...
Thats the biggest you will get

I done a weding last year at Thurso East and the barn was big for it but it might be out of the way for some people to walk to it though.

Skins and the legion is far too small to do a few bands at a time.

----------


## loganbiffy

Indoor for sure, It is really difficult to think of suitable venues but the whole idea of doing a SXSW festival type thing is appealing, it would need about 4 venues in town, i.e. Newmarket, Y-Not, Skinandi's, and maybe Popeye's/Comm.

Could do it over a saturday and sunday and have say 3 bands on in each venue.
Just an idea to throw out there.

----------


## buddyrich

I agree.  A sxsw type thing would be great.  I dont know how feasible it is but if the outlying areas that are even more remote than us can attract hundreds to their festivals then why not here?

----------


## K dragon

lack of enthusiaism,
lack of money,
lack of volunteers

etc etc etc

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> I agree.  A sxsw type thing would be great.  I dont know how feasible it is but if the outlying areas that are even more remote than us can attract hundreds to their festivals then why not here?


Edge of the World did that in 1994, I think? We played Sonic Youth to a bus load of OAPs who had stopped off on the evening we were playing the Central. Nuff said.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> lack of enthusiaism,
> lack of money,
> lack of volunteers
> 
> etc etc etc


Is it safe to assume, then, that the biggest population outside of Inverness doesn't give a fig? Maybe it would be better if we had an Argos catalogue festival? That would cajole people out.

----------


## fingalmacool

I think mabye if they thought a bit more about the line up they may have kept a few more punters interested to the end, but the metalheads still think that there are huners of them still around and sadly the young peeps who look at the line up see what they are building up to, beat a retreat to Skins before the thrashing/headbanging/country starts ::

----------


## Jeid

> ...Argos catalogue festival?


It could be called THE LAMINATED BOOK OF DREAMS FESTIVAL!

I'm in!

----------


## K dragon

keep dreaming lol!!!!

----------


## buddyrich

I think the edge of the world did it after the scrabster festival was scrapped so that would make it maybe 97 or 98.




> the young peeps who look at the line up see what they are building up to, beat a retreat to Skins before the thrashing/headbanging/country starts


You might be onto something there.  Im a fan of heavy music but it will turn joe public off instantly if it's just a racket.

There was something on in the Y Not some saturday a few weeks back, i dont know who it was but i heard some of it when i was next door and to my ears it was just nondescript, indistinguishable noise.  

Maybe, to paraphrase the great ian faith, the appeal of heavy music is becoming more uh, selective.

----------


## buddyrich

Although.......if you had enough participating venues it could be organised by genre/venue.  Each venue could have folk/scottish/trad one night, rock/heavy stuff the next night and jazz/blues/puppet show the third night.  Rotate it by genre so each place has a different night of music and you get a chance to see eveything you want to see in your paticular pub of choice.

----------


## moncur

> Although.......if you had enough participating venues it could be organised by genre/venue.  Each venue could have folk/scottish/trad one night, rock/heavy stuff the next night and jazz/blues/puppet show the third night.  Rotate it by genre so each place has a different night of music and you get a chance to see eveything you want to see in your paticular pub of choice.


.................Well said

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Just before Christmas it was brought to my attention that there was enough money available in the Highland 2007 funding pot to, possibly, put a festival on. Along with some experienced festival-running peeps, there was talk of resurrecting the Thurso Folk Festival, and, hopefully, pulling in some of the acts more commonly seen at Celtic Connections in Glasgow. I know a lot of the higher profile acts and they were willing to set aside their usual fee(s) to resurrect what was once (I think) a reasonably good folk festival. 
With the Big Gig going down the tubes, and, considering Thurso does have a big population (albeit one I seriously doubt would entertain a folk festival) there's still a slim possibility of picking it up next year. I'd love to try and do it, but, well, you know...

----------


## buddyrich

> I'd love to try and do it, but, well, you know...


 
Yeah, there would be the element of "THIS time it's gonna work!"


But it probably wouldnt.

I think it's good that the country music festival is doing well, but the notion that the only commercial music event that the county can support is a country and western festival says a lot about the musical, and general i suppose, demographic of the county.

Could people up here just not be that interested in music at all?  The majority of "yoof" seem to have a good enough time going out to a nightclub and hearing the same music they're familiar with because they're bombarded by it all week on telly and e wireless, rather than see live music created in front of them.  

Is it just a dead horse?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

I know I sound like a stuck record, but bands just don't want to come to Caithness. And the reasons are plentiful. 

Whether it's the lack of venues and facilities, whether it's the lack of support, whether it's the low level of fees, or whether it's because previous bands have told them not to bother (bad word travels fast, oh yes), they would much rather venture to Resolis, Inverness, Nairn, Drumnadrochit, Portree, Ullapool etc., etc., before even contemplating the thought of setting one foot in the county. 

Meanwhile... over in Orkney... the top roots bands from the UK, Ireland, Scandanavia, Europe, Cape Breton, America, Canada, etc., descend upon the island for what is one of the biggest roots music festivals around. Caithness is no longer an in-joke as a mere stopping-off point on the way to the ferry: it's a cliche. 

I meet several bands a week - most of my close friends are professional musicians - yet every time I try to sell Caithness to them (and yes, Metalattakk, I do my very best to try to), their eyes just glaze over at the mention. Has the county's reputation really become so bad? 

Granted, Isla (Newmarket, Y-Not), Kirsty (Blackstairs) and the lads at the Dunnet Head Lighthouse all do their level best to attract good, quality live entertainment. However, it's going to take someone with a lot of clout, vision, patience, and the support of the community to not only attract quality to Caithness, but also to help nurture and encourage the talent that already is there. When I was living in Thurso, my friends and I would go to see ANY band - good, bad, or ugly - purely because we were starved of live entertainment. In some ways it reminds me of an architect's model: lots of people doing similar things but in isolation (i.e. not coming together). 

Has anything changed?

----------


## K dragon

revs engine........plane takes off............oh no ELECTRICAL STORM


CRASH AND BURN BABY!!!!


BANG!!!



multi venue weekend would be great, and easy i believe, well not easy but definately an idea that can be done with some dedication.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

In that case, it would just be a few more gigs going on around town than normal. And with venues competing for the audience, not everyone would get to see what was on offer. Ridiculous idea, in my opinion.

----------


## K dragon

well come up with a better idea then.

or shall we just let it die.


or leave it dead should i say.

----------


## buddyrich

Maybe there arent any ideas worth pursuing.  Better to let the body decay and go back to the soil from whence it came.

I dont feel deprived of live music as a listener, it's the lack of opportunities to play music that's frustrating for me.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

If the people of Thurso feel they deserve valuable entertainment then we should probably wait until they shout loud enough. The only people sharing concerns - caring? - are the musicians themselves.

----------


## buddyrich

> The only people sharing concerns - caring? - are the musicians themselves.


You are correct sir.  Perhaps a regular meeting and jam session for musicians is in order-no audiences of course, just musicians that want to play are allowed to attend.  It could be held in a cave like the annoying brats in Dead Poets Society.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> You are correct sir.  Perhaps a regular meeting and jam session for musicians is in order-no audiences of course, just musicians that want to play are allowed to attend.  It could be held in a cave like the annoying brats in Dead Poets Society.


Or under a well in Sinclair Castle?

I do genuinely feel sorry for musicians oop north who can't find their audience, or the neccessary support they require (musicians need to feed off audiences, too). Geography, it seems, always has the last laugh.

Buddy, I suggest you read my new, imaginary book. It's called: 
How I Learned To Stop Worrying And Love The Funk.

----------


## buddyrich

Ha.  Sounds like a compelling read.  Surpassed only by Im With The Pipe Band-My Story by Strider.


Playing to a load of blank faces, or even just a few blank faces isnt the most fun to be had.  Unless ur in Faith No More.  They seemed to positively thrive on getting a hostile audience.

I would give my big toe for faith no more to reform and do a gig in the newmarket or some other tiny place.  My house perhaps.  I dont know why my toe would be important but it's my imaginary story.

----------


## fingalmacool

[I dont feel deprived of live music as a listener, it's the lack of opportunities to play music that's frustrating for me.[/quote]


Surely this must be down to what you have to offer, If you stick your guitar neck out and do your own stuff then go with it and hopefully somebody somewhere will like it , if you are a cover monkey then you better be good at it coz there is a template. 

A little bird told me that the awful noise you heard in the Y-not several Saturday's ago was packed to the door, so get out your manual of "how to pull a crowd and keep em" ::

----------


## BigKev

It was indeed loud, and it was indeed packed to the door.

It was also packed with schoolkids more than aybody else i think. maybe live music has skipped a generations interests eh? or maybe the kids dont have much else to do on saturday night.

The fact that they, (including myself last year, ill take some blame for it) have been able to actually make the big gigs happen between the already over worked TTIA and half arsed helpers means that if a good bloke with a bit of organisation knowhow was involved, they could pull of something pretty good.

the monies are avaliable and at least some bands (maybe too much on the heavy selection) are more than keen to play, for free!!

All we need is a leader. . . . . . . .

----------


## fingalmacool

> It was indeed loud, and it was indeed packed to the door.
> 
> It was also packed with schoolkids more than aybody else i think. maybe live music has skipped a generations interests eh? or maybe the kids dont have much else to do on saturday night.
> 
> The fact that they, (including myself last year, ill take some blame for it) have been able to actually make the big gigs happen between the already over worked TTIA and half arsed helpers means that if a good bloke with a bit of organisation knowhow was involved, they could pull of something pretty good.
> 
> the monies are avaliable and at least some bands (maybe too much on the heavy selection) are more than keen to play, for free!!
> 
> All we need is a leader. . . . . . . .


Is this what it comes down to, the age/standard of person, that comes to see a band, I cant remember hearing anybody being refused entry to see a live band just because they didn't fit the bands thoughts on who should listen to them.

as for skipping a generation,, pull your socks up, what generation are you referring to. ::

----------


## buddyrich

> A little bird told me that the awful noise you heard in the Y-not several Saturday's ago was packed to the door, so get out your manual of "how to pull a crowd and keep em"


The little bird was right, it was packed out but in the context of staging a multi-band festival event, it was a fairly narrow cross-section of the public that made up the crowd-perhaps you could issue a retraction and quote my comment about selective appeal.   :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 


You could be onto something about what one has to offer, but then again i dunno.  A conceit of mine is having pride in playing different styles-scottish, jazz/blues/puppet show and even a spell with stevie t and everything seems to be a struggle to find an audience. 

But point taken, the young whippersnappers are clearly more willing to go out and hear that type of heavy music which i clumsily besmirched by offering a personal opinon on.

----------


## loganbiffy

Haha priceless.
Maybe if people on here were not so picky/fussy then our music community wouldn't be in the state it is.

I mean who cares if it's young people or old people going to a gig? It doesn't matter at all, it's still people  :Wink: 

Not been to any *proper* gigs recently Kev? You would be amazed at the amount of "schoolkids" that go to gigs/festivals to see "proper" bands play  :: , you think the Foo Fighters say things like "No-one under 14 is allowed to see us live"

But then again, it is each to their own.

----------


## Kenneth

> Indoor for sure, It is really difficult to think of suitable venues but the whole idea of doing a SXSW festival type thing is appealing, it would need about 4 venues in town, i.e. Newmarket, Y-Not, Skinandi's, and maybe Popeye's/Comm.
> 
> Could do it over a saturday and sunday and have say 3 bands on in each venue.
> Just an idea to throw out there.


 
I like this idea Logan! Me and Scollay would be up for that, we'll get our names in their just now if it happens!

----------


## Kenneth

> It could be called THE LAMINATED BOOK OF DREAMS FESTIVAL!
> 
> I'm in!


 
Billy Bailey classic haha!!

----------


## Jeid

> Billy Bailey classic haha!!


Yes indeed  :Smile:

----------


## K dragon

FLASHBACK!!

bands were asked on numerous occasions to come forward and form a group last year, to discuss and help.

NO ONE BUT BIG KEV TURNED UP!


i think its pointless really, not because no one can do it. but because our community is a mixture of torn opinions, self rightousness, lack of respect and enthusiasm,

i have genuinely only spoke to and seen a handful of people that just want to play and have a good time, and are thankful for the punters that come out.


i will be sitting in the backbenches from now on, cause i honestly believe that no one person can bring the music community together, no one group can bring it together, only the musicians can and that is not going to happen.

we can only hope that in twenty years things can get better.


lol its a musical recession

----------


## Reev

These things always Die the death of a thousand papercuts, it lasts for a while but eventually your all drained out and its GAME OVER!

Its what happens, look at bands, happens to those all the time, just like events like these! 

It had a few years, be thankful for that i say!

Reevs Moshpit anyone, now that would be oldskool?!?!

heh heh heh

 ::

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> FLASHBACK!!
> 
> bands were asked on numerous occasions to come forward and form a group last year, to discuss and help.
> 
> NO ONE BUT BIG KEV TURNED UP!


Oops. I take it back. If that was the case, then that says it all. Move along, y'all, nothing to see here...

----------


## Kenneth

I'd be glad to help, I don't know how but more than happy to...

Personally I like Logan's idea. A weekend of music and bands in pubs throughout Thurso. The Ynot would be an excellent place for bands such an No Exit Wound and Failed the Hero as they are usually quite popular with the young uns. The Comm could feature its traditional music. Perhaps some open mic nights and some country, as well as your old rock/metal, althought where they could play im not sure?! Skinandis could do something on a Sunday? I think Scotty Shearer quite fancied a band night, perhaps on a Friday, get a mixture of music, maybe a good old fashioned battle of the bands! 

Its really up to the bands to get this happening, ask around the pubs first of all to see if theyd like this. Im sure some of the aforementioned bands would do it for free, it goes towards fundraising doesnt it? Im sure you'd get a couple free pints out of it eh! 

Im putting this out there to all the bands, will they heed the call? Myself and Scollay (probably) would be up for this!

----------


## loganbiffy

> I'd be glad to help, I don't know how but more than happy to...
> 
> Personally I like Logan's idea. A weekend of music and bands in pubs throughout Thurso. The Ynot would be an excellent place for bands such an No Exit Wound and Failed the Hero as they are usually quite popular with the young uns. The Comm could feature its traditional music. Perhaps some open mic nights and some country, as well as your old rock/metal, althought where they could play im not sure?! Skinandis could do something on a Sunday? I think Scotty Shearer quite fancied a band night, perhaps on a Friday, get a mixture of music, maybe a good old fashioned battle of the bands! 
> 
> Its really up to the bands to get this happening, ask around the pubs first of all to see if theyd like this. Im sure some of the aforementioned bands would do it for free, it goes towards fundraising doesnt it? Im sure you'd get a couple free pints out of it eh! 
> 
> Im putting this out there to all the bands, will they heed the call? Myself and Scollay (probably) would be up for this!


We would be happy to get something sorted as there is a potential audience out there for all styles of music.
It would take a lot of effort but I'm pretty sure if everyone was keen for it then it could be done.

It's probably easier to sort out like 4 venues in town for a couple of days than it is to sort out trailers and P.A. system for the Big Gig.

How about a meeting of folk and if nobody turns up then give it the final kiss goodbye?

----------


## Jeid

I didn't really want to give a serious response to this thread, but I will.

The word committee pretty much puts a lot of people off IMO. Unfortunately, that's how this rolls. The second problem comes with trying to get musicians involved. Sorry, but that is also a problem. Musicians will only try and do what's best for their own band. I know I would, I know most people would. Musicians have egos... they either need to have someone massage them, or they try and do it themselves. Most musicians on the board and around the world won't admit it, but it's true.

Musicians want what's best for themselves. Someone needs to be independent, open minded, have lots of energy(especially important), have the nerve to offend people, but be willing to leave that aside, for this to work.

As far as I'm aware, nobody fits that bill. I'd be delighted to be proved wrong, but people aren't as interested in music as the musicians themselves. The youngsters are and it always makes me happy that they turn up to shows, because there's hope for the future. But amongst the sort of 18+ age group, the amount of people turning up, just to watch live music, falls greatly.

People are too interested in getting plastered at the weekends. Pepsi is right, nothing to see here... move along.

----------


## loganbiffy

Oh well, it was worth a try.
Will there be any point in bands playing shows in Thurso soon?  :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

I'd started writing that before you put your post up.

I'm not dismissing it, but I'm pretty sceptical. 

Bands, playing gigs in Thurso? How many bands do it regularly these days?

----------


## loganbiffy

Not a lot tbh, there was a fair amount of live music over christmas/new year but not much since.
The idea for the weekend "festival" would only be for a weekend, once a yearm you could say people would go to see band play but then you could look at the poor turnout at the big gig and say there wouldn't be many who would go.

It's a difficult one to judge really, although if the bands were indoors I think more people would go, especially in the evening as opposed to bands playing during the day.

Time will tell I guess.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> I'd be glad to help, I don't know how but more than happy to...
> 
> Personally I like Logan's idea. A weekend of music and bands in pubs throughout Thurso. The Ynot would be an excellent place for bands such an No Exit Wound and Failed the Hero as they are usually quite popular with the young uns. The Comm could feature its traditional music. Perhaps some open mic nights and some country, as well as your old rock/metal, althought where they could play im not sure?! Skinandis could do something on a Sunday? I think Scotty Shearer quite fancied a band night, perhaps on a Friday, get a mixture of music, maybe a good old fashioned battle of the bands! 
> 
> Its really up to the bands to get this happening, ask around the pubs first of all to see if theyd like this. Im sure some of the aforementioned bands would do it for free, it goes towards fundraising doesnt it? Im sure you'd get a couple free pints out of it eh! 
> 
> Im putting this out there to all the bands, will they heed the call? Myself and Scollay (probably) would be up for this!


As I said before, it's a ridiculous idea to have acts playing in several different places at the same time, as it makes too much of a demand (competition) on what limited audience there already is. And as Jeid hints at, it's perhaps best if it were a non-musician who was involved.

----------


## Kenneth

> I'd started writing that before you put your post up.
> 
> I'm not dismissing it, but I'm pretty sceptical. 
> 
> Bands, playing gigs in Thurso? How many bands do it regularly these days?


 
Me and Scollay have been asked to play in 3 pubs  :Smile:  we just have to learn a full 2-3hr set. I think there is still an audience for music in pubs. Its good craic. For the few 'gigs' we have played we have got a good wee sing a long and a warm reception, and a decent turnout too, despite not even having a name lol. But, from what i've seen, quite a few of the younger kids like going to listen to Astronot/FTH/NEW, the Ynot and Skins gigs got good turn outs, as a lot of them like that music, and they like being allowed in pubs at the same time! I don't know if there is the same demand for older rock such as Saxifer and other bands in a similar vein. But as far as I am aware J Fats still gets a good number. As long as there is music I think there will be a demand for live music!!

----------


## Kenneth

> As I said before, it's a ridiculous idea to have acts playing in several different places at the same time, as it makes too much of a demand (competition) on what limited audience there already is. And as Jeid hints at, it's perhaps best if it were a non-musician who was involved.


Your probably right, but has it ever been tried? If it was advertised enough, i think the turn out would be the same as usual. Young fowk like to go watch bands such as FTH/NEW at the Ynot. Traditional music still pulls in a older crowd for The Comm, and myself and Scollay have our own set of friends aged between 19-25 we drag along to our wee gigs lol. Really have to cater for different tastes and keeping it balanced!

----------


## Kenneth

another thing, just to keep it more interesting, i think there wud need to be a lot more bands involved...people might be a wee bit bored hearin the same bands over and over again. bit of variety for those that wud be interested.

just my thoughts!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

[QUOTE=Kenneth;503878]Your probably right, but has it ever been tried? If it was advertised enough, i think the turn out would be the same as usual.QUOTE]

As I said before, yes, it was - in the early 90s. It was officially part of the Edge Of The World. The band I was in played on a Wednesday night at the Central. The only people that were in were a bus-load of OAPS who, I must say, politely applauded and said nice things about the angry young men playing Sonic Youth and the Jesus & Mary Chain at them. Had the OAPs not been in that night, we'd have been playing to about ten people plus the bar staff. 

Advertised? Yes, in the local papers, and on A4-sized posters stuck up around the local shops.

----------


## Jeid

> myself and Scollay have our own set of friends aged between 19-25 we drag along to our wee gigs lol.


I think that kind of sums up Caithness music for a lot of bands. They drag their friends along. Some of us are lucky enough to play gigs and we don't know who half the people are, which is grand.

No offense intended Kenneth, but it's being a bit adventurous to have a few venues with live music on at the same time when half the time, people couldn't give two hoots.

Logan is right in saying that there was a lot of live music on over xmas. My band intentionally target these times as we feel it's when we'll have the biggest audiences. Students come home and want stuff to do rather than sit at home for 3weeks doing nothing. Live music, be it to their taste or not, gives them that.

I love live music, but I'll raise my hand and say I don't always make an effort to go and see live bands. I've been to every No Exit Wound gig that I could make, I've been to most of the Crimson Tide gigs that I could make, but other than that, I'm generally not interested. I know plenty of musicians on here who are exactly the same. If we as musicians aren't totally interested in seeing bands, how are we supposed to convince others?

It's a tough task, not totally impossible, just improbable.

I was one of the people who intended to help with the Big Gig last year, but even before the event, I didn't think it'd be worth it. No disrespect to the people involved, they did what they could. I just think that it's a lost cause. Shame really..

----------


## loganbiffy

> I think that kind of sums up Caithness music for a lot of bands. They drag their friends along. Some of us are lucky enough to play gigs and we don't know who half the people are, which is grand.
> 
> No offense intended Kenneth, but it's being a bit adventurous to have a few venues with live music on at the same time when half the time, people couldn't give two hoots.
> 
> Logan is right in saying that there was a lot of live music on over xmas. My band intentionally target these times as we feel it's when we'll have the biggest audiences. Students come home and want stuff to do rather than sit at home for 3weeks doing nothing. Live music, be it to their taste or not, gives them that.
> 
> I love live music, but I'll raise my hand and say I don't always make an effort to go and see live bands. I've been to every No Exit Wound gig that I could make, I've been to most of the Crimson Tide gigs that I could make, but other than that, I'm generally not interested. I know plenty of musicians on here who are exactly the same. If we as musicians aren't totally interested in seeing bands, how are we supposed to convince others?
> 
> It's a tough task, not totally impossible, just improbable.
> ...



This is pretty much the definitive post on this thread.
Well put and I guess now there is now not much more that can be said.

We will still be playing gigs in Thurso as long as people turn up as I'm sure Astronot will too, as people have said, there is a crowd for our music regardless of how old they are.

Good post Jeid.

----------


## Kenneth

[quote=The Pepsi Challenge;503908]


> Your probably right, but has it ever been tried? If it was advertised enough, i think the turn out would be the same as usual.QUOTE]
> 
> As I said before, yes, it was - in the early 90s. It was officially part of the Edge Of The World. The band I was in played on a Wednesday night at the Central. The only people that were in were a bus-load of OAPS who, I must say, politely applauded and said nice things about the angry young men playing Sonic Youth and the Jesus & Mary Chain at them. Had the OAPs not been in that night, we'd have been playing to about ten people plus the bar staff. 
> 
> Advertised? Yes, in the local papers, and on A4-sized posters stuck up around the local shops.


I thought this gig would be played at the weekend? Wednesday night in the Central!!?? Oh lordy, its barely open on nights now, Top Joes might get one or twa in but thats if you're lucky. Its quite heaving at the weekend (annoyingly for me as i work behind e damn bar there)

Well theres not much else you can do to advertise, apart from the Caithness Courier/John O Groat Journal, word of mouth, and good ol Caithness FM. Unless you are thinking that the Big Gig is hoping to attract visitors from other places?? I dont think that will happen in the near future, not unless a lot of funding and effort is put into it.

----------


## Kenneth

Yeah I agree Jeid! 

Well at least i tried to get this off e ground lol. Its probably just worth playin gigs every so often instead of another big gig. The 2 years i have been the turn out was less than expected. Shame though, maybe more bands from Wick and out West, you know, might have been alright. Oh well!! ::

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

If anyone is genuinely serious about organising a music festival - be it rock, jazz, folk or pop - it would require funding from a funding body, a water-tight proposal to convince them to even part with a one penny, and all from a group of people with experience and a proven track record. Nope, me neither.

However, for those with a bit of vision (i.e. forward-thinking individuals or willing groups who will be based in Caithness over the next five years), they could do worse than contact the mother of all folk festivals (don't worry about the genre for now), the Shetland Folk Festival and ask them for information and advice, as am sure they would be willing to help. First point of contact would be Mhari Pottinger at: info@shetlandfolkfestival.com.

There's also the Girvan Folk Festival, a small festival, but one that has steadily grown over the years to become a well-respected one in its own right. You could do worse than ask them for advice, too: www.girvanfolkfestival.co.uk/

Then there's the Highland 2007 fund. I could barely believe that by Xmas 2008 there was still money in the pot available; money that could be used - and is intended to be used - by forward-thinking groups in the Far North (the deprived of a music festival Far North - just an example) who might consider putting on a music festival in Thurso or elsewhere in Caithness. It's possible that money is still available. 

And as some are well aware on this very board, organising a music festival is a hard, usually thankless task. However, given the fact Caithness is widely recognised as the sick orphan of highland music events, those who are perhaps willing to pull it together and renew its reputation may well be lauded in the many years to come... 

As I've said before, I was sorely tempted to try and resurrect the Thurso Folk Festival along with those who would, quite possibly, make it a reality. However, geography, as if I haven't said it enough, has the last laugh (on me, on this occasion) once again.

Good luck to one and all who wish to try to do somethin similar.

----------


## the_big_mac

You only have to look at the Nashville festival to see why our own one's dont work.

They book "big bands".  Bands the crowd will pay a good bit of cash to see.

They also provide somewhere to sit, drink, eat, smoke, pee in relative comfort.

They also give a few local bands the chance to play to a crowd that wants to see the style of music they play.  And if they turn out to be rubbish they are still encouraged by the crowd with their polite applause.

Of just those three things, which has any other festival tried to achieve.

You have to bear in mind Northern Nashville started out many moons ago putting on the occasional show for like minded people in a venue that was more than happy to have them as the crowd always has plenty of cash to spend, leaving the committee to worry about raising the cash to pay bands, not venue's.

Does that sound so impossible to do?  

Anybody up for doing that kind of thing?

----------


## Reev

I dont know whty all you guys bother with these threads, the music "community" up here doesnt exist. Wishfull thinking on anyones part to even think for a second it does.

Im not being Cheeky, im saying it as it is.

This forum is the closest thing to a community there is, and well, that should be enough!

Do what everyone does, their own thing, cause a group of ego's always ends in tears. 

You know im right!  ::

----------


## buddyrich

REEEEEEEEV!  I still have the vid of you and davey after shug's wedding-scandalous.

You probably have a point though.  There isnt really a community of musicians per se-we're isolated and theres not much going on but instead of pulling together it seems like pepsi's architects model is the reality.

Country music seems to have built up a pretty active constituency over a long time, but i dont think it would work the same way for us slightly younger folk (and metalattakk) because it is true wot jeid sed-forming a committee for live music would just descend into squabbling and egos.  Plus it sounds a bit Orwellian.  A vaguely utopian vision of a world where committees decide what  music we hear.

......................anyway.

It's all relative-i think the Big Names of country music are slightly more accessible than say, big rock names.  The accordion and fiddle clubs of wick and thurso have the big names of that scene visit their concerts every month and they do very well.

Anyway, i may be getting bored with this thread.

Anyone for a round of Guts-ball?

----------


## Reev

Ive still got that too, genius is all i need say sesh, GENIUS!

Im thinking more along the lines of a game of HALO, Forge anyone!??!?

The committee thign was done before, anyone remember Blue Monday

it was an excellent "talkers" group, though i had no sins to admit to, im no alcoholic, no evil thoughts, at one point we sat around in a circle (i had an urge to stand up and admit to anything and everything), 

I was invited to a reforming of the committee, we went to a few meetings, lots of grand ideas, lots of talk, then it fizzled away into nothing and was never heard from again, how many years ago now was that, quite a few!

The older guys had the right idea before, we came in and they wanted to "pass on the mantle"

It failed!

----------


## Thurso Town Improvements

Thank you for your ideas I will pass them on to the Committee on the 8th March.

----------


## babybeenie2801

> Just letting you all know the TTIA committee decided not to do The Big Gig this year due to various reasons. Any ideas or if you would like to organise/help run an indoor music event please contact us. I am away until Tuesday so I will reply to any ideas after then.


 well there are lots of bands out there who dont have the recognition they need and playing in a charty event is a good way of getting publicity for yourselves i think if you where to have lots of different band such as county blues traditional rock pop etc instead of heavy metal band ALL the time you would encourage alot more people to come out and give there money to see them but if you where to have for instance say country blues and rock and roll as in (60's) in one venue and rock and pop in another etc you would have more choice and more audiences everyone i know have moaned every year when big gig is on as it all seems to be the bands that play hard rock or metal that play there and no other genres are involved i know a number of people who play other types of music who would LOVE to have chance to play but get put off by being told " oh it's only heavy metal thats playes there you wouldn't fit in "eg MEmphis Jurisdiction they play in y-not in open mic night they really good you hould hear them infact you can on www.openmicthurso.co.uk plus loads other band that play there too!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 the legion lets you use there big hall for a donation i had my daughters party there and thats what they said to us you might be able to get it free if it for charity cardosi with skinandies would MAYBE let you use it if you told him he'd get GREAT local publicity plus make a killing selling in the bar theres a few other places even if a pub was to take on a few bands it would get the public out in there own town too with PLENTY choice of what they WANTED to hear anyways it just an idea
ps theres also schools with big halls worth a try thy can only say yes or no.

----------


## zebedy

> etc instead of heavy metal band ALL the time you would encourage alot more people to come out and give there money.



Question: Name more than 4 of these so called heavy metal bands, Who have played one of the Big Gigs please?

----------


## guitarzan

i don't think that babybeenie means heavy metal as such zebedy, but more rock bands as opposed to say, country or easy listening

----------


## the_big_mac

> Question: Name more than 4 of these so called heavy metal bands, Who have played one of the Big Gigs please?


Completely agree.

Its a common misconseption of the whole event.  Im afraid to say that most folk think that anything with distortion and a band name that doesnt begin with "the" must be heavy metal.

Its easy to forget that many other bands have had the chance and played over the last three years.  Mr Mchairg (sp) anyone?  Can hardly describe him as Heavy Metal!!!  

But dont let the truth get in the the way of facts

----------


## the_big_mac

> i don't think that babybeenie means heavy metal as such zebedy, but more rock bands as opposed to say, country or easy listening


Country has its own very succesful festival only a few months before the Big Gig, along with events throughout the year, does it really need more?  Why drown the rest of the scene with the same stuff.  

Easy listening at an open air gig  ::

----------


## guitarzan

> Country has its own very succesful festival only a few months before the Big Gig, along with events throughout the year, does it really need more?  Why drown the rest of the scene with the same stuff.  
> 
> Easy listening at an open air gig


you are 100% correct big mac and i never at any point in my comment suggested that it should be involved. i was merely explaining how i felt babybeenie's comment was meant to come across rather than backing it as such.

i also think its a common misconception that people mistakenly call any band with a bit of distortion "heavy metal" - but hey, that's by the by

----------


## Kenneth

I think whilst the Big Gigs and other such events aren't exactly laden with just 'Heavy Metal', it is quite clear that they are more heavy rock-orientated - you have bands such as Saxifer, which appeal to those who like 70s 80s rock; bands such as a No Exit Wound and Astronot who would appeal to the younger generation who like punk/ punkmetal/nupunk (WHO KNOWS!!?!? EMO?!??) 

Now whilst these bands are talented and good at what they do, I dont think they really appeal to broad spectrum of musical taste. I find myself uninterested by their music (im not going to lie), I'll still go for a wee listen, but I would obviously prefer to listen to something else. 

I think the big gig could do with an injection of different styles (not just indie as im sure you are aware I like). The Big Gig is great for those with a more rock-y taste in music but could just do with that little bit more.

----------


## loganbiffy

> I think whilst the Big Gigs and other such events aren't exactly laden with just 'Heavy Metal', it is quite clear that they are more heavy rock-orientated - you have bands such as Saxifer, which appeal to those who like 70s 80s rock; bands such as a No Exit Wound and Astronot who would appeal to the younger generation who like punk/ punkmetal/nupunk (WHO KNOWS!!?!? EMO?!??) 
> 
> Now whilst these bands are talented and good at what they do, I dont think they really appeal to broad spectrum of musical taste. I find myself uninterested by their music (im not going to lie), I'll still go for a wee listen, but I would obviously prefer to listen to something else. 
> 
> I think the big gig could do with an injection of different styles (not just indie as im sure you are aware I like). The Big Gig is great for those with a more rock-y taste in music but could just do with that little bit more.


I agree with what you are saying Kenneth but let's look at it this way.
Does any style/genre of music appeal to a broad spectrum? Well no, not really.
I mean like you like Indie music for example, and that doesn't really appeal to a broad spectrum.

I ain't dissing it, I'm just stating that nothing really appeals to a broad spectrum. Everyone likes what they like.

But yeah, it would be good to get something on the go, I just feel there is too much negativity surrounding it now.  :Frown:

----------


## hotrod4

I think what makes a good gig is variety.If every band that comes on has a distortion pedal and cranks her to the max then it can be pretty boring for those that dont dig the groove. If theres a little something for everyone then it can appeal to a wider audience and show the diversity of music in the county (which it has!).
Look at the forum on here for example you have Rock threads,indie threads, Hip hop threads etc, it shows that there are people out there with different flavours of wrigleys in their pocket-not just juicy fruit!!!
feel free to dis me but "Id rather have a diss than someone take the ...." ::

----------

